# Assurance après achat ?



## niicoo76 (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai acheter mon iPhone le jour de sa sortie, est je n'est pas pris d'assurance car j'en avait déjà une sur un autre téléphone, bref je voudrais savoir maintenant que j'ai résilier l'ancienne si il est possible de téléphone a mon opérateur ( sfr ) pour leur demander de m'assurer mon iPhone ! est est-ce utile d'en prendre une car je craint surtout une chute fatale ? voilà merci a vous


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2010)

Ben téléphone à SFR ! :rateau:

Si tu es du ganre à avoir deux mains gauches (désolé pour les gauchers) alors oui, ça te sera utile


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Octobre 2010)

Sachant qu'ils sont en général oppressant le jour de l'achat d'un téléphone pour vendre l'assurance, ça m'étonnerait qu'il te le refuse si c'est toi qui demande!!!!


----------



## niicoo76 (29 Octobre 2010)

Oui c'est vrai mais ils pourraient penser que je viens juste de le casser ( ce n'est pas le cas ) est que je souscrit l&#8217;assurance juste pour qu'il soit pris en charge...


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Octobre 2010)

C'est pas faux... 

Alors le mieux est encore de te rendre dans un espace SFR dans lequel tu pourras faire constater à un vendeur le bon état de marche de ton appareil !

N'oublie pas de prendre facture, contrat etc. !


----------



## niicoo76 (30 Octobre 2010)

Ouai je vais essayer par téléphone est si c'est pas possible j'irais en magasin


----------



## niicoo76 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bon bah c'est bon je l'est eu mon assurance est sans me déplacer  pour 9 euro par mois est tout les dommages , vol de n'importe quel type , oxydation , fraude sur mon forfait ou accessoire casser son pris en charge donc sa a l'air cool


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2010)

niicoo76 a dit:


> Bon bah c'est bon je l'est eu mon assurance est sans me déplacer  pour 9 euro par mois est tout les dommages , vol de n'importe quel type , oxydation , fraude sur mon forfait ou *accessoire casser* son pris en charge donc sa a l'air cool


Et la casse de l'iPhone lui même est-elle prise en charge (c'était l'objet de ton post initial) ?


----------



## arrakiss (31 Octobre 2010)

Et bien 9 euros qui servent à rien....si ça couvre pas la chute, je vois pas l'intérêt pour ce coup.
- Vol : suffit de faire gaf'
- Oxydation ? même s'il tombe dans l'eau ? parceque sinon je vois pas pk il s'oxyderait dans les 2 années à venir et c'est pas sur que s'il tombe dans l'eau l'assurance fonctionne.
- Fraude sur forfait : euh bah c'est d'office ça....
- accessoire cassé...casser les accesoire c'est pas le plus méchant...l'appareil par contre..

Bref ça confirme mon avis sur les assurances téléphone...ça couvre rien d'important et ça coute chère...rouhrouh.


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Octobre 2010)

Je confirme c'est hors de prix ...

Pour 90  / an des assurances couvrent tout les appareils nomades de ton foyer.


----------



## arrakiss (31 Octobre 2010)

C'est surtout que ça ne couvre que des trucs inutiles, les accessoire, le vol (ça à la rigeur) et l'oxydation....pk pas couvrir les dégâts suite à une attaque extraterrestre nan mais sérieux.


----------



## niicoo76 (31 Octobre 2010)

Oui bien sur que sa couvre le fait qu'il tombe est ce brise, dans ce cas mon iphone est échanger contre un neuf !


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je vais un peu débordé sur le sujet mais est ce que les assurances proposés par SFR sont efficaces ? 

Pcq ma copine s'est achetée un iPhone 3GS il y a plusieurs mois avec l'assurance (bien cher) mais elle se l'est fait volé il y a plus de trois semaines.
Bouygues n'a pas voulu nous couvrir malgré le fait qu'on ait l'assurance ... Le vendeur/patron du magasin nous a pourtant bien stipulé qu'en cas de vol, ils nous en refilaient un 

On leur a menacé pour publicité mensongère, ils ont finalement accepté de nous refourguer une pâle copie de l'iPhone, le Samsung Galaxy S ...

J'aimerai offrir l'iPhone 4 à ma copine, mais je n'ai plus du tout confiance en Bouygues.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Pcq ma copine s'est achetée un iPhone 3GS il y a plusieurs mois avec l'assurance (bien cher) mais elle se l'est fait volé il y a plus de trois semaines.
> Bouygues n'a pas voulu nous couvrir malgré le fait qu'on ait l'assurance ... Le vendeur/patron du magasin nous a pourtant bien stipulé qu'en cas de vol,


La question est : que disait le contrat d'assurance ?
C'est pas drôle, mais il faut le lire avant de le signer pour connaître les garanties et les exceptions


----------



## arrakiss (6 Novembre 2010)

Nan mais sérieux ?
Qu'il te refile rien en disant "c'est pas marqué ds le contrat, t'avais cas le lire pov' pigeaon !" : ok ! ça se tient.

Mais qu'il te refile un vieux téléphone, enfin pas le même, ça veut dire qu'il a tort et qu'il essaye de se rattraper comme il peut....là franchement ça mérite un taquet...
Ds ton contrat c'est marqué : " en cas de vol du iphone, on vous refile la première daub' qui nous passe sous la main " ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2010)

Le vol ne fonctionne que s'il y a agression bien souvent. Il faut donc bien vérifier ça dans le contrat et porter plainte en conséquence. C'est comment la plainte a été déposée qui conditionne l'échange ou non. Donc, quand un malheur arrive a un iPhone, bien relire son contrat AVANT toute action et au besoin se griffer le bras pour montrer que l'on s'est battu 

EN générale, ce genre de plainte est longue, car il faut aller voir un médecin qui constatera les marques de violence. Ne pas oublier de leur dire que c'est pour une plainte de vol de téléphone, les médecins ont l'habitude et savent ce qu'ilm faut mettre pour être remboursé dans ce cas. 

Dans tous les cas, il n'y a pas mensonge, c'est juste qu'il faut les bons termes. C'est un peu procédural comme action.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Le vol ne fonctionne que s'il y a agression bien souvent.


C'est juste 
Je viens de relire un de  mes contrats (carte bleue) et il faut soit qu'il y ait agression caractérisée (témoins ou certificat médical) ou alors vol avec effraction (dépôt de plainte, facture de serrurier etc.)


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2010)

Merci de vos conseils.

Oui oui Sly54, nous avons décortiqué le contrat d'assurance 

Je n'ai pas le contrat sous les yeux, mais il y est bien écrit qu'en cas de vol, l'opérateur nous rembourse le bien dans l'intégralité de la somme auquelle nous l'avons acheté ou nous refile le même mobile. 

Oui, je suis bien d'accord avec toi gwen, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour entuber les clients en essayant de jouer les mots et en leur faisant payer une fortune. 
Dans tous les cas, je vais bientôt changer d'opérateur mais lequel n'essaie pas de nous planter un couteau dans le dos ? Ça, je me le demande bien..

(De même, les conditions d'assurance de ma carte bleu sont rocambolesques mais c'est peut-être du au fait que j'ai pris la CB la moins chère.)

badmonkeyman


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Je n'ai pas le contrat sous les yeux, mais il y est bien écrit qu'en cas de vol, l'opérateur nous rembourse le bien dans l'intégralité de la somme auquelle nous l'avons acheté ou nous refile le même mobile.




Si c'est aussi simple que ça, elle n'aurait jamais dû accepter un téléphone différent. Il ne fallait pas lâcher le morceau. Maintenant que vous avez accepté, c'est vous qui êtes en tort.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2010)

Tu as bien raison et je le regrette un peu, mais on ne pensait pas pouvoir tirer profit de la situation. Un avocat nous aurait couté bien plus cher qu'un nouveau mobile et comme tu l'as si bien dit, ce genre de procédure est longue.

Le comble de l'histoire, c'est que l'opérateur nous a proposé d'assurer le Samsung Galaxy S ! Je leur discernerai bien la palme officielle de la stupidité. 

Dans tous les cas, merci de votre intervention. Je ferai plus attention aux assurances à l'avenir.


----------



## arrakiss (7 Novembre 2010)

si assure le pour voir s'ils te proposent un nokia 3310 en cas de vol du Samsung lol


----------



## le20sur20 (15 Septembre 2012)

concretement, quels contrats d'assurance CONSEILLEZ VOUS ?

qui sait?

jsuis juste en train d'haluciner là. incroyable. 

2 relances et rien ? et bien ça en fera une troisieme.


----------

